# Betta contest results



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So sorry it took so long but here are the results for this contest.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112386
Thanks to our three amazing judges dramaqueen, Thomasdog, and cjz96!

Best of show male goes to Skylar owned by binx123 with 28 points









Reserve BOS goes to Sammy owned by lelei with 25 1/2 points









BOS Female goes to Khalisse owned my CandiceMM with 27 points









Second place goes to Teeney owned by TeeneyTheBetta with 26 1/2 points









First place in tanks categorie goes to Teeneythebetta's home with 27 1/2 points









In second place is Sammy's home with 26 points


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats to all you winners!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Very pretty bettas and tanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I feel so bad the results were not out earlier  Congradulations to winners there was over 50 entries in total!


----------

